# router table safety



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

About a week ago, i built my first router table which was a fun project and a success to boot. It's been exciting to use as with any new toy, seeing what kind of production it's capable of. While in use today, i noticed how close my fingers were to the bit. Without any formal training or prior safety measures taken, maybe it would be worth taking a brief time out to find some basic safety info. I managed to come across a number of articles when i googled "router table safety" which more or less had the same content. Here are 2. If anyone has any further advice or references, it would be much appreciated.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=26963

http://www.shopsmithhandson.com/archives/jan_feb_04/html/safety_tips.htm


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

My rule for myself is, if it's possible to get hurt, I probably don't want to do it. To guard some of my router tables I use a Plexiglass top shield over a plumbing pipe hanger.


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

ash123 said:


> My rule for myself is, if it's possible to get hurt, I probably don't want to do it. To guard some of my router tables I use a Plexiglass top shield over a plumbing pipe hanger.


Thanks ash,
I Like that setup you have, i did see some simple guards advertised for $6, could'nt tell how good they were just from the picture. Looked like a design to fit a specific setup. http://www.routertabledepot.com/safetybitcover.html
In my case, as anyone operating on a simple homemade job, until more cash flow starts coming in i'll be using extra care together with some extra precautions to keeps those fingers further away.
I have'nt tried the clamp idea yet so, i'm not advising anyone to try it. It seemed somewhat safer than the bare handed method on such small stock.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

The dedicated router setups are pretty easy to guard. For table top routers I always use at least half of a fence. The half fence acts like a starter pin. On bearing on the work jobs, I've used two pins. One on and one off. For guarding the pin routing jobs I just use a shaper ring guard.

I got interested in woodworking when I was about 24 years old in 1968. I went into cabinet and case manufacturing full time when I was 30 and built the business to a 25 man crew before I sold it in 1992. I only had one injury in all that time and that was a shelf edge kickback on a 2x6 XL molder. The kickback went right through my gloved right hand. I had to cut the molding off on the band saw before I'd fit in the office door. The Dr. pulled the molding out and stitched up the hole in both sides and I never had any problems at all from it.

My dad cut fingers off on both hands on jointers and variety saws. I think his injuries made me extra careful. I use Biesemeyer guards on both my saws and I never remove them. I'm saving up for a pair of SawStops.


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

"The dedicated router setups are pretty easy to guard. For table top routers I always use at least half of a fence. The half fence acts like a starter pin. On bearing on the work jobs, I've used two pins. One on and one off. For guarding the pin routing jobs I just use a shaper ring guard."

Being new to the router and it's use as fixed to a table top, i can see i have some homework to do learning about some of the components you mentioned. I was able to find the manual for my router online in PDF format. Time to take a look.
Congratulations on your successful business!:smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*router table setup*

Hey Ash, is that a horizontal set up that you show in the photo?
Does the table move vertically or does the router hang on a pivot for depth of cut. Some more photos would be great. Looks like a cool set up! :thumbsup: Thanks,bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Hey Ash, is that a horizontal set up that you show in the photo?
> Does the table move vertically or does the router hang on a pivot for depth of cut. Some more photos would be great. Looks like a cool set up! :thumbsup: Thanks,bill



Yeah I was looking at that myself.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Hey Ash, is that a horizontal set up that you show in the photo?
> Does the table move vertically or does the router hang on a pivot for depth of cut. Some more photos would be great. Looks like a cool set up! :thumbsup: Thanks,bill


Yes, these are horizontal router setups. I have three of these set up right now. Two are used to make drawers. One for drawer bottom dado, and one for drawer back dado. These were built for a dedicated purpose and beyond initial setup, do not need adjustment.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's been said before, and repeating it can't hurt (not like a spinning router bit)...that having your mind on your work is critical. Before doing a procedure just think about what you will be doing and ask yourself if there is any way you can be hurt with what you are planning.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I've gotten into a habit, just before I begin an operation, I silently say to myself "finger check" and take a quick look to make sure they aren't in the cutting path. If I'm working with someone, I'll even say it out loud, hoping to instill a "safety first" attitude.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

On router table safety...

I know that it sounds simple and stupid but...

Don't hold the wood.

I use those flat push pad blocks for almost every cut. You fingers are wrapped around the handles, the handles are attached to the flat pads and backing and you still have control. 

With the push pads, it is very difficult to do any damage to yourself.


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Ledhead said:


> I've gotten into a habit, just before I begin an operation, I silently say to myself "finger check" and take a quick look to make sure they aren't in the cutting path. If I'm working with someone, I'll even say it out loud, hoping to instill a "safety first" attitude.


Good attitude - My teaching was very similar, count all fingers before opening shop for the day and then to recount at the end of the day.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

My motto is, "if it doesn't feel good, don't do it" For years, I have followed this rule and have never really even had a close call. Until yesterday. For some really really really stupid reason, I neglected to follow that rule. I had a small piece (which I didn't feel good about) ripped from my fingers. It ricocheted off of the fence and knocked the starter pin out. My fingers came within 1/4" of the bit. The machine got turned off and I cursed myself for my lack of judgement. NEVER AGAIN. If it doesn't feel good, don't do it. I came close to losing the ends of a couple of fingers. I've revamped the project now and am doing it differently. Do your research. I'm no amatuer but I got lazy. It doesn't take long to lose a finger but it takes years to get over it.
Ken


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The Hall of Famer ducks an inside fast ball!*

Kenbo, glad nothing bad happened, you probably needed a clothing change. That's what great about a wake-up call, you get extra cautious the next time. My 2 buddies who have missing fingers both said "it was when I got careless 'cause I was in a hurry and it was late..."
I try to ask if Murphy's Law or Gravity are in play when I work and can I prevent either from occuring. So far so good, 50 yrs of woodworking, and some close calls, but nothing bad happened. 
Jigs, set-ups and push blocks/sticks are meant to save time and be safety accessories as well. Short pieces are the most dangerous on just about every cutting tool, table and miter saws, routers, jointer and planers. Hot glue them to longer, wider pieces if necessary to be safe or make workpieces longer than required such as in a moulding and cut to length after. All this good advice has been given before, but it never hurts to be repeated. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

These posts have all been good and shown much experience and wisdom. A couple of things come to mind after reading all the posts, add in book knowledge, and personal experience. The router doesn't appear as dangerous as, say, a table saw, circular saw, or chop saw simply because the teeth are clearly visible and warn of the danger present. Take into account the speed the router bit rotates (up to 25,000 rpm) vs the other power tools mentioned at not much more than a tenth of the speed, it can be very deceiving and easy to assume that the single small bit without any big notorious "teeth" can be nearly as dangerous. Well, a black widow spider doesn't have the teeth of a shark but can't it be just as dangerous?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

apprentice said:


> These posts have all been good and shown much experience and wisdom. A couple of things come to mind after reading all the posts, add in book knowledge, and personal experience. The router doesn't appear as dangerous as, say, a table saw, circular saw, or chop saw simply because the teeth are clearly visible and warn of the danger present. *Take into account the speed the router bit rotates (up to 25,000 rpm) vs the other power tools mentioned at not much more than a tenth of the speed, it can be very deceiving and easy to assume that the single small bit without any big notorious "teeth" can be nearly as dangerous.* *Well, a black widow spider doesn't have the teeth of a shark but can't it be just as dangerous?*


*I know what your saying. However I'm on spider bite #9 and 6 of those were black widows which resulted in a week hospital stay each. That said I would rather not go threw 6 shark attacks.

After losing a finger to my table saw I can say I'd rather not tangle with a router because that seams like it would hurt allot more then the quick cut of the table saw.
*
Of course that's just my unique perspective on your comments.

Everyone I spoke with that had an accident with a piece of equipment said the same thing it happened fast and it is usually on something that is repetitive at that time or a job you've done a thousand times. So if you feel to comfortable doing something step back and review what your doing.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> *I know what your saying. However I'm on spider bite #9 and 6 of those were black widows which resulted in a week hospital stay each. That said I would rather not go threw 6 shark attacks.
> 
> After losing a finger to my table saw I can say I'd rather not tangle with a router because that seams like it would hurt allot more then the quick cut of the table saw.
> *
> ...


I have been cut a couple of times also , once a table saw and once a chainsaw and neither time was it the fault of the machine. I have been nicked a time or two from various tools all because I wasn't careful enough. If a person does wood working everyday for years and years like some of us have, they are likely to draw blood unless they are very careful. The times I got cut was also when I felt really comfortable so be alert at all times.

Ole Jim


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*While it pains me to admit it...*

two weeks ago today I stuck my finger into a router bit. I recall as I installed that beading bit into the big PC machine that with that thin little flute at the top it was a viscious looking thing. I'd had a great day in the shop building some cabinet doors. had finished profiling all the beaded edges, shut off the router, went over and turned off the dust collector, stacked the wood neatly, etc. +/- two minutes after turning it off I went back over by the router table and had to reach up into the floor joists for a dowel. Reach up with my left hand, reach back with my right for balance and that bit was still silentlyfreewheeling ever so slightly. ZIP, Zip, Zip and I turned my rt middle fingertip to mincemeat. Fortunately it didn't get into the bone, but the discussion at the emergency room was mostly about what little piece to tie to the what other little piece. This after turning the power off reminds me of the snake that can bite you while dead.

I have a top guard on this home made fence which while looking in another direction I stuck my finger right under. I tell ya, ya just can't dream this stuff up. I've always been afraid of that big router and will only use it in a table. I've had a bit of a self imposed stand-down to kind of assess how I've been working, and to let the finger mend. 

Life is a humbling experience and every darned time I begin to think I'm a pretty smart guy I do something like this. One other thing. I used to work at high elevations on power houses, refineries, etc. Weekends I'd go rock climbing. Where you had to be really careful was after a difficult climb, when rapelling off was when you really had to focus. A lot of guys have been killed due to lack of focus on the descent, rapelling right off the end of their ropes. I remember that...now! 

Any preferences on router table fences?


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

apprentice said:


> These posts have all been good and shown much experience and wisdom. A couple of things come to mind after reading all the posts, add in book knowledge, and personal experience. The router doesn't appear as dangerous as, say, a table saw, circular saw, or chop saw simply because the teeth are clearly visible and warn of the danger present. Take into account the speed the router bit rotates (up to 25,000 rpm) vs the other power tools mentioned at not much more than a tenth of the speed, it can be very deceiving and easy to assume that the single small bit without any big notorious "teeth" can be nearly as dangerous. Well, a black widow spider doesn't have the teeth of a shark but can't it be just as dangerous?


 As you say, looks can be deceiving. Years ago, at the beginning of the cordless tool rage, I was at a Hardware convention. The sales rep at the Makita booth was demo-ing a 4" cordless circular saw. It looked like a toy. He mentioned that it was proving to be their most dangerous tool.


----------

